# ISO green bean recipes (cold)



## slett (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have a cold green bean salad or dish recipe?  Bought a huge bag of them & I'm hoping to come up with something cold for lunches.


----------



## merstar (Mar 27, 2012)

This is delicious - I've made it many times. I use creamy Dijon mustard, a little less oil and salt, and omit the sugar):
CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe - CooksRecipes.com


----------



## slett (Mar 27, 2012)

merstar said:
			
		

> This is delicious - I've made it many times. I use creamy Dijon mustard, a little less oil and salt, and omit the sugar):
> CITRUS GREEN BEAN SALAD
> Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe - CooksRecipes.com



Awesome!   Thanks.  I will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Another lovely post and topic ... Firstly, there are many types of green beans, from the Spanish extra long, wide and enormous variety to the French harti verts, tiny slim green beans called string beans ... I normally sauté in olive oil with a bit of minced garlic and a sprinkle of sea salt ... I do nothing more ... 

They are very versatile ... however, I prefer the French green beans to the Spanish, and their availability shall be forthcoming ... I like them in crudities with a variety of dipping sauces, a Dijon, an Ali Oli, a Romesco which is a Catalan smoked paprika, hazelnut, day old baguette and tomato coulis. 

When is season they are sweet as sugar ...

Have nice day. 
Margi.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 28, 2012)

Somewhere I have a cold 3 bean salad using green Beans, wax beans & kidney Beans that you could sub out things you don't like for what you do like. Let me know if your interested .


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 28, 2012)

Green bean and potato salad with vinegar, olive oil, minced onion and or garlic.  Use liquid from cooking green beans to cut the acidity of the vinegar.  Can be eaten hot or at room temperature.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightly blanched green beans dressed with EVOO, freshly squeezed lime or lemon juice, toasted sesame seeds, and finely chopped sweet and hot red peppers, and some lemon/lime zest on top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sauteed in EVO with sesame seeds, crushed ginger, red pepper flakes and garlic, remove from pan and toss with a little soy sauce and toasted sesame oil...yum!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Sauteed in EVO with sesame seeds, crushed ginger, red pepper flakes and garlic, remove from pan and toss with a little soy sauce and toasted sesame oil...yum!!!



I love them made this way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I love them made this way.



I get two orders of them from a local restaurant...I'll eat them all day, hot or cold.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 28, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Green bean and potato salad with vinegar, olive oil, minced onion and or garlic. Use liquid from cooking green beans to cut the acidity of the vinegar. Can be eaten hot or at room temperature.


 
+1

One of my favorites.

Red potato & green bean salad with Feta (and mint)

Change out the dressing, herbs, potatoes, & cheese to your liking.

Roasted Potato and Green Bean Salad Recipe - RecipeTips.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Green Beans with Pickled Onions*

3 cups fresh green beans, strings removed, cut in 2 inch pieces

Bring 1/2 cup water to boil in a covered saucepan, add the beans, cover and return to boil.  Once boiling again, reduce heat and simmer 10-12 minutes or until tender.  Drain in a colander and cool under cold running water. This can be done 2 days ahead, but don't toss with the dressing until just before serving.

In a shallow bowl stir together:

1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 Tbs sugar
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Stir until sugar and salt are dissolved.  Add in 1/2 medium red onion, thinly sliced and broken up.  Let stand 10 minutes.  Drain, saving back 1 Tbs of the liquid.

Whisk 2 tsp olive oil into the reserved liquid.  In a serving bowl, place the beans and the onions, drizzle with the dressing and toss.  Serve cold.

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Green bean rosemary lemon pickles! I will have to dig out the recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Green bean rosemary lemon pickles! I will have to dig out the recipe.



Yes, please!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 28, 2012)

Pickled green beans are SO darn good! use to garnish our Bloody Marys with them, instead of the traditional celery, and people went coo coo for 'em.

I also like 'em blanched, cooled, and marinated with Olive oil, a little crushed Red Pepper, thin Frenched Red Onion, Roasted Red Peppers, a little Balsamic, Crispy Bacon or Panchetta and some crumbled Feta on top.

Heck, even cold Green Beans Almondine is nice, but with the addition of a little Gorgonzola or Saga Blue.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Green bean rosemary lemon pickles! I will have to dig out the recipe.


I'll find it...It is on one of my m-sticks.
K.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

*Mediterranean Green Bean & Potato Salad*

A very common dish throughout the Mediterranean is green bean salad with potato ... the spices, herbs and varieties of the green beans and the potatoes, as well as the dressings vary from country to country, however, here is mine. 

500 grams of baby new potatoes ( washed well and sliced in half )
250g Fresh French Green Beans ( slim variety string beans )
1/4 cup olive oil
2 dry red chili peppers broken and sprinkled on the potatoes and then tossed 
2 cloves garlic minced
1 tblsp vinegar of choice ( I use Rasberry or Balsamic or Sherry or Red wine or white wine )
Herbs chopped finely ( choice is numerous )  

1. boil potato halves in salted water 17 to 20 mins approx. until tender
2. boil salted water, and place string beans in a separate pot, ( not with potatoes ) and boil for 2 to 3 minutes until tender until the water is a vibrant green
3. strain the green beans
3. let the veggies cool at room temperature
4. prepare the dressing: mix the olive oil with the vinegar and the garlic and the chili pepper in a F.P. or with an Electric Mixer or by Hand. 
5. When the veggies are cool, dress them with the vinaigrette and toss. Sprinkle the minced herbs and toss.

One can add cherry tomato, hard boiled egg or Proscuitto di Parma as garnish ... 

Sempre.
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> A very common dish throughout the Mediterranean is green bean salad with potato ... the spices, herbs and varieties of the green beans and the potatoes, as well as the dressings vary from country to country, however, here is mine.
> 
> 500 grams of baby new potatoes ( washed well and sliced in half )
> 250g Fresh French Green Beans ( slim variety string beans )
> ...


Some basil goes well with the green bean potato salad.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill,

Thanks... shall add... I have actually added mint herb and parsley however, forgot to type ! i shall try the basil --- love basil too. 

Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks... shall add... I have actually added mint herb and parsley however, forgot to type ! i shall try the basil --- love basil too.
> 
> Margi.


Actually we add some pesto Genovese


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill,

WOW ... Last night we had Puttanesca ... Luca´s recipe ... it was absolutely incredible ... the Vet loved, he is Italian too ... 

Genovese: I hope that you ( and lady ) enjoyed ... 

Until Friday ... 
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill,
> 
> WOW ... Last night we had Puttanesca ... Luca´s recipe ... it was absolutely incredible ... the Vet loved, he is Italian too ...
> 
> ...


I also like some pesto Genovese added to my minestrone.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 29, 2012)

Dill is nice too.

Another green bean combo I like is, green beans (cooked and chilled) with fresh lime juice, dill, sour cream or creame fraiche, with cherry or grape tomatoes on the side.


----------

